# Splitter questions; Brave (or Iron and Oak) vs. American vs Wallenstein vs. Huskee



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey fellas (and gals) - I'll be upgrading my old splitter with either a Brave (aka Iron and Oak), American, Wallenstein or Huskee.

I've researched each manufacturers website and searched this forum and understand the cylinder size equations, tonnage discrepencies, wedge profiles, wedge on ram vs stationary debate, 2 stage pump, cycle time, pros cons of Horiz vs Horiz and Vert, etc.

Current splitter is a 20-21" work height, stationary wedge, 8hp B/S, 4" cyl and works decent, ~11GPM single stage pump. Sometimes I'll fight a big round for 5-7 minutes or so to get the first split. I'm over that. I also have a disc inmy back that's giving me alot of trouble - much more than before.

I feed an OWB...plan on 10 cords/ yr. Pieces don't have to be split small.

*Most importantly though I'd like feedback on; *

1. How do the above splitters compare when evaluating actual usage/ ergonomics of loading wood (ie; I've heard complaints of axle being in the way or wood landing around engine on cheaper brands)

2. Opinions on a 4 way wedge. This locks me into a horizontal only model the best I can tell. With large rounds I'd either need to noodle them or get a log lift (adds major $). Enter - the vertical option. This seems very attractive with large rounds and adds minimal $.

3. Working height. I'm thinking 25" would be perfect. American offers this I believe.

Brave - I can get a very good deal on any new Brave and have used a 10 year old one. It's very nice. Seems to fit the bill. 

American - Have read reviews on American and have heard very good things, but they're a little more $. I'd be willing to pay and extra 400-500 if it's worth it. Cycle times are faster than Brave by 4-5 seconds. 

Wallenstein doesn't have dealers in my area and I think they're out of my $ range anyway - prolly off the list.

Huskee - I just don't know. I would certainly have them start it on site before I drove away with it to check for leaks, etc. I've heard good things about their customer service. Seems they have alot of issues, some small, some big, but their volume is higher than most so I would expect this.

Budget - $2k....$2500 if it's "super high quality" or some wicked fast cycle time or log lift.

Since no one around here stocks Brave or American, experiences with these splitters would be greatly appreciated.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## nikocker (Jan 15, 2010)

headleyj said:


> 3. Working height. I'm thinking 25" would be perfect. American offers this I believe.



No 25" working height on a vertical. If your working vertical you are basically on the Ground!

Probably not too comfortable.... as well. Each split requires you to bend all the way to the ground again to retreive the split pieces. Or stay kneeling on the ground UGH!
At least with a horizontal you can add a table to catch splits! 

I'd recommend the horizontal and noodling in half or quarters, the larger rounds you can't lift.

Check out Timberwolf also.

Al


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

nikocker said:


> No 25" working height on a vertical. If your working vertical you are basically on the Ground!
> 
> Probably not too comfortable.... as well. Each split requires you to bend all the way to the ground again to retreive the split pieces. Or stay kneeling on the ground UGH!
> At least with a horizontal you can add a table to catch splits!
> ...




good points. Thanks! TW is just too much $ for me, but they sure look like sweet machines!


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 15, 2010)

We have split approx 200 cords with our Troy Bilt (MTD) 27 ton splitter with no issues at all. The only negative at all is the cycle time 17 to 19 seconds, it's powered with a Honda engine. What ever you choice is, make sure you get at least one in the 27-30 ton range if your going to be splitting much oak or hickory. We had a 22 ton splitter and it wouldn't hack it on the tough crotch pieces. We think that a removable four way wedge is a must, it will help production greatly.


----------



## 1harlowr (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the Huskee 22t. I split mostly hickory and locust. Never had a problem even with crotches. The axle isn't in the road. It moves the wedge instead of a fixed wedge, which I prefer. For under $1000, can't be beat


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> We have split approx 200 cords with our Troy Bilt (MTD) 27 ton splitter with no issues at all. The only negative at all is the cycle time 17 to 19 seconds, it's powered with a Honda engine. What ever you choice is, make sure you get at least one in the 27-30 ton range if your going to be splitting much oak or hickory. We had a 22 ton splitter and it wouldn't hack it on the tough crotch pieces. We think that a removable four way wedge is a must, it will help production greatly.



The more I think about it the more I want a 4way wedge. If I did end up with a H/V splitter I would always have my buddy fab the wedge so it works in the vertical position, like this one...


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

1harlowr said:


> I have the Huskee 22t. I split mostly hickory and locust. Never had a problem even with crotches. The axle isn't in the road. It moves the wedge instead of a fixed wedge, which I prefer. For under $1000, can't be beat



Yeah that's the real attractive part of the 22T Huskee. Save 1k-1.5k. Think it would have enough stuff to push a 4 way wedge through though on say a 30-32" hardwood? I'm dealing with alot of leftovers so many are gnarly.


----------



## indiansprings (Jan 15, 2010)

No, I don't think 22 tons and a four way are a good combination in gnarly wood based on our useage.


----------



## 1harlowr (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are sure you want a 4way wedge, I would think you'd want soemthing bigger than the 22t. I've never tried a 4 way on my 22t though


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

1harlowr said:


> If you are sure you want a 4way wedge, I would think you'd want soemthing bigger than the 22t. I've never tried a 4 way on my 22t though



I do alot of big rounds and am ALWAYS splitting half of them in half and the other half into quarters.


----------



## Laird (Jan 15, 2010)

I have the Huskee 35 ton. Not sure of it's working height but I do not have to bend over at all when working horizontal. When making vertical splits I use a hookeroon to move the logs and pieces and with a little practice have gotten pretty good at splitting w/o bending over too many times. I can lift logs all day long, but prolonged periods of being bent over "does in" my back. 

The 35 ton fits in your budget and I have heard that Huskee makes a 4/way wedge for that model although I have never looked into it. I have an OWB also and don't worry about splitting too small. I figure a 4 way would not be tall enough to quarter large logs anyway.


----------



## computeruser (Jan 15, 2010)

indiansprings said:


> No, I don't think 22 tons and a four way are a good combination in gnarly wood based on our useage.



Agreed. I've got a Timberwolf TWP1, and it does not like super gnarly stuff with the 4-way on, nor does it like Elm with the 4-way. With most everything else that I can wrestle onto the beam myself, though, it splits with a 4-way just fine.


----------



## jbighump (Jan 15, 2010)

for 2k you should look into the northern tool 37 ton. as soon as my tax money comes in im going to pick one up.

you get 

9hp honda commercial gx engine 

horizontal/vertical operation

4way capable

37ton splitting force

2 year parts and labor

all within your budget


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

jbighump said:


> for 2k you should look into the northern tool 37 ton. as soon as my tax money comes in im going to pick one up.
> 
> you get
> 
> ...



hmmm I' had forgotten about NT!! thanks.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

Laird said:


> I have the Huskee 35 ton. Not sure of it's working height but I do not have to bend over at all when working horizontal. When making vertical splits I use a hookeroon to move the logs and pieces and with a little practice have gotten pretty good at splitting w/o bending over too many times. I can lift logs all day long, but prolonged periods of being bent over "does in" my back.
> 
> The 35 ton fits in your budget and I have heard that Huskee makes a 4/way wedge for that model although I have never looked into it. I have an OWB also and don't worry about splitting too small. I figure a 4 way would not be tall enough to quarter large logs anyway.




Thsi is the one I was going to go with until I realized all the other options. The Huskee is the only one I can physically see/ hear run and touch before I pay for it.

When in horizontal mode, are the fenders or axle in your way? 

btw- My back is doing me in now so I know the feeling


----------



## jbighump (Jan 15, 2010)

lots of people on here have had great results with them and nt has great cust service to boot. not to mention u get alot of splitter for the money


----------



## boostnut (Jan 15, 2010)

Maybe its just me but a 25" work height seems awful low. Mine is setup somewhere around 30"-32" and I wouldn't have it any lower. Now here's the kicker, I'm short, a whopping 5'1" with the wind behind me. I couldn't imagine running a 25" tall unit and being "average" height. Makes my back sore just thinking about it.


----------



## Laird (Jan 15, 2010)

headleyj said:


> Thsi is the one I was going to go with until I realized all the other options. The Huskee is the only one I can physically see/ hear run and touch before I pay for it.
> 
> When in horizontal mode, are the fenders or axle in your way?
> 
> btw- My back is doing me in now so I know the feeling



I have never noticed the fenders getting the way. I'll drop a log on one now and then but they are flexible plastic and just bounce back. I bought the log holder that Speeco sells and it helped quite a bit with me losing control of half of the log.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

boostnut said:


> Maybe its just me but a 25" work height seems awful low. Mine is setup somewhere around 30"-32" and I wouldn't have it any lower. Now here's the kicker, I'm short, a whopping 5'1" with the wind behind me. I couldn't imagine running a 25" tall unit and being "average" height. Makes my back sore just thinking about it.



I hear ya. Only reason I say that is b/c that's the highest working height I could find....although most didn't list it now that I go back and look. I'll be sure to take the tape measure with me to TSC.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 15, 2010)

Well did a little comparison chart here - pretty impressed with the way the NorthStar stacks up and the reviews for it. I REALLY like the avail 4way since it's the only one I can find that's avail with a vertical option. I can see I'd want to add an engine guard and a table though. I'll mull over it this weekend. I'm not in a huge hurry, but would like to get one in a month or so.


----------



## numnuts (Jan 15, 2010)

I have an older Northstar and I like it. I have also used several others over the years, and don't like the wedge on the ram setup. Tough logs, like Elm can get stuck on it, and I think it's easier to clear a fixed wedge while the ram is moving back then to try to clear the ram mounted wedge. I also prefer horzontal with a table as well. Not sure of the height of mine, but a few inches higher would be better. Prolly do about 5 cords / year now and it's all I really need. The best option for any splitter is HELP!!


----------



## wat648 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have a Brave 22 ton 25 inch splitter. Only complaint is the working height in horizontal position, way to low. I do like the vertical stance, just pull up a stump and have a seat while splitting the others. I split anything from knarly hedge and mulberry to oak and stringy elm. Not too many things have stopped it yet.


----------



## bluscout (Jan 15, 2010)

My dad and I went in on a Northern 37 ton together. Overall I am very happy with the purchase. It will crotchwood with a 4 way wedge. Just for kicks I tried a 5 inch branch sideways. Of course it didn't split but it was mashing it in two until I got off the joystick.
I did make two changes. The first is adding a small table to help manage pieces to be split again. The second is that I increased the size of the log stripper. If left alone, when splitting horizontally a stuck log wants to hit the gas tank.
It doesn't have quite as fast a cycle time as some and is quicker than others. It is fast enough to outwork me pretty fast.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2010)

i like my iron&oak tom trees


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## tomtrees58 (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 15, 2010)

Heres a pic of my Surge Master (Wallenstein wx980) splitter. 




I had a 31 ton mtd, but it grew legs and walked off The Wallenstein has been very reliable, but I dont really care for the hose layout and it can be a bit of a pain to go vertical, which is ok for me because I prefer horizontal splitting to vertical splitting.


----------



## headleyj (Jan 18, 2010)

Turkeyslayer said:


> Heres a pic of my Surge Master (Wallenstein wx980) splitter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Glad you posted that pic - it reminds me....is that cylinder mount called a trunion mount? Some splitters have the cyl attached at the rear of the cyl and some are like this one. They save weight/ mat'l on the main beam this way.....does it make a difference on strength/ balance, etc?


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Jan 18, 2010)

headleyj said:


> Glad you posted that pic - it reminds me....is that cylinder mount called a trunion mount? Some splitters have the cyl attached at the rear of the cyl and some are like this one. They save weight/ mat'l on the main beam this way.....does it make a difference on strength/ balance, etc?



I dont know what the mount is called? But I do know this unit is made strong. The welds are all high quality, and I have cut hundreds of cords with this splitter with no problems


----------

